# Sentra Classic?



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

When looking for some parts I keep coming up with an oddity. I keep getting asked if it is just a sentra or a sentra classic, both from 1992. I'm told the VIN for a 'classic' is 3N1. I've only seen 1N4 (US) and JN1 (Japan). What is this 'classic' sentra?


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

The classic sentra is of the b13 chassis from the years 1991 to 1994. I guess u just got a little confused


----------



## Sharky (Oct 10, 2002)

well here is another question, what was so "speacial" about the Speacial Editon sentra?


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

What year sentra se? there is a 1991- 1994 sentra se, a 1998 sentra se, and a 1999 sentra se-limited


----------



## Sharky (Oct 10, 2002)

ive just seen a few around town with the "speacial edition" badge on the back, all that i have seen are 4 doors, other than that dont know much about them


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

Well is it more edgy and boxy, or is it more curvy? That should help you decide!!!


----------



## PAIN (Apr 21, 2003)

hmmmm Ive been to the parts store recently an was asked the same question "is it the classic or regular sentra" well I bought the classic struts and the didnt fit ... so whats the deal with that is my sentra a classic or what


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Daishi said:


> *I'm told the VIN for a 'classic' is 3N1.... What is this 'classic' sentra? *


3N1 is from Mexico. 

The B13 was available in Canada from 1993-1996 and were made in Mexico. Here, the B12 is called the "Classic."

In the states, the B13 was 1991-1994, and was called the "Classic."

G


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*Hmm...*

It does have me somewhat confused, because I thought the '91 - '94 Sentras were considered the 'classic' Sentra. But there are two listings at part stores and junkyards. There is " '91-'94 Sentra " and then " '91-'94 Sentra Classic VIN '3N1' ". It's quite odd. Maybe then they are talking about the versions from Mexico. There is a somewhat heavy hispanic population on the other side of town, but I don't think that would affect it, I don't think they all drove Sentras up from Mexico. It's just a strange finding.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Sigh....

Special Edition and Limited Edition B13 Sentra's...
Are usually just like XE models, but with extra features, like an Tachometer, power mirrors, etc. That's about it... some LE's and SE's have fold down back seats and inner trunk tail lights.


B13 Sentra's are commonly referred to as Classic's due to their high popularity, and their age.

However, some weird companies.. like PAIN you bought your struts from... may consider the B12's to be classics and not your B13, or they sent you the wrong part


Daishi i see that you have an GXE, trust me it is the best model you can ever get, other than it's engine GA16DE.
The GXE has every feature imaginable, and beats SE's, LE's, X's, XE's and even SE-R's (with the bigger SR20DE engine)


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Daishi said:


> *When looking for some parts I keep coming up with an oddity. I keep getting asked if it is just a sentra or a sentra classic, both from 1992. I'm told the VIN for a 'classic' is 3N1. I've only seen 1N4 (US) and JN1 (Japan). What is this 'classic' sentra? *


The Sentra Classic is the B12 that was carried over in the Canadian market when the B13 was introduced and was sold up until the B13 was replaced by the B14 and the B13 then became a carry over model. You won't see many in the US, but the parts catalogues seem to reflect their existence.


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

IIRC, those Special Edition and Limited Edition were the "left over" runs, before switching over to the B14. That would make them all 1994. I haven't had a chance to confirm this myself. I've only ever seen 5 on the road over here and never parked.


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

Yea, I lucked out on finding that GXE, I was about to buy a busted up SE when I just had an itch in the back of my mind to check back on a car I had seen at another lot, but not for sale which was the GXE. I first thought it was an employees because it was parked off to the back, but apparently not . Yea, it is loaded with features, even the power sunroof, manual trasmission (hard to find on Sentras, atleast for me), the better HVAC with the vacuum controlled buttons instead of sliders, fold down rear seats for trunk access, power windows and doors, no spoiler (but I fixed that), the seats were different from what I had seen on my mother's XE and other Sentras yet they seem to be OEM, and the shiniest gloss black paint job I have ever seen on any Sentra other than a B15. And I love it, the GA isn't quite as lackluster as some say, but it still does leave a little to be desired. But I'm working on that. Still, much better than my B12... I was going to kill it soon, if I didn't get rid of it.

I just did my struts the other day. I got them from AutoZone and they also asked me that. But I figured, if they had to ask if it was a classic or not, then I figured it probably wasn't, since I've never been asked that before. I figured it must have been an oddity in their parts catalogue. So I ordered the non-classic struts and they fit like a champ. Although, getting that sway bar out of the strut was a chore. It has a nut that goes forever and it doesn't like to move unless you move the other side at the same time. But I'm loving the new struts, even if they aren't performance struts. The car has a little bit more body roll but the wheels stay firmly planted to the ground unlike my old struts that liked to float my wheels with every little bump.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Skinny G is half way there. Just to clarify, the B12 Sentra was carried over in Canada through 1991-1993 and was called 'SENTRA Classic'.
The B13 was also available in Canada through 1991-1994 in both 4DR and 2DR models with trim lines E, XE, GXE and I've even heard of DLX('95-'96 I believe) and NX. The SE-R wasn't available due to safety regulations because of the door seat belt design. This issue could easily have been resolved by placing it in the B-pillar although there must have been other issues (power to chassis strength ratio). The Mistu. Evo isn't available in Canada either due to safety concerens/impact resistance or lack there of with a higher powered car.

The B13 was a carry over model through 1995-1996 in Canada as well but only in 2DR models, I believe, as the 4DR option was the newly redesigned B14 for '95. The 200sx was a more expensive 2DR option than the B13, about $6000 more or so, and I would assume the continued sale of the B13 was due to demand by the consumer. I cannot be for certain if the 200sx was sold along side of the B13 2DR but I would assume it was, much like the B12 and B13. The B12 being the cheaper option of the two during its carry over.

I own a '95 base model, not marked E, but came with sway bars, PS and passenger side mirror. I may have missed a few options that were added to the E trim but now came standard. While I've never seen a DLX B13 Sentra, if you search Google you will find mention of them. The same can be said for the B13 NX Sentra. Same car, just different badging.

Part databases are messed up because of this discrepancy in years. Most are based on US models so I generally order 1994 parts for my '95 Sentra unless I'm dealing with my local Nissan dealer and they know the difference. I tell them it's a '95 and the first thing they ask "2DR or 4DR". If I said 4DR, I get B14 parts.

The True Classic IMO is the B12 because it came with the "Classic" badging on the trunk for certain years, in Canada at least. Also, a classic car is one that is 15 years or older.

Hope this helps a bit...


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Doesn't look like it's been said, but the term "Classic" is not an official designation for the B13 Sentra in the US. From what I understand it's just something the SE-R guys came up with. So if you tell the parts guy you have a "Sentra Classic" he's probably not going to know what you mean. Or you're going to get the wrong parts, because as several others have already written there is a Sentra Classic in Canada, which is actually just a B12.


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

*Classic confusion*

I dont pretend to know much about Canadian model names.

But the term "Classic" as used by Nissan Junkies is exactly what Scott said. It is a endering term for a 91-94 Sentra SE-R (only), sorry GA16 guys. The term came about to distinguish the sentra se-r from the 200sx se-r. The 200SX SE-R was more soft around the edges, cam wise, seat wise, and did not have the raw feeling that the 91-94 did. This is also the case with the B14 SE and the B15 and the B15 "SE-R". Some classic owners oly consider Classics and 200SX's real SE-R's.

As far as buying parts from a parts place and the counter monkey saying classic, he is probably talking about the B12 that was badged classic in canada.

In my opinion Real SE-Rs only have 2 doors. 

They should have called the 2.5 B15s by some other name.

And to anyone who calls their B15 SE a 4door SE-R...Haha yeah right!!!!!


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

95 SentraB13 said:


> *Skinny G is half way there. Just to clarify, the B12 Sentra was carried over in Canada through 1991-1993 and was called 'SENTRA Classic'.
> The B13 was also available in Canada through 1991-1994 in both 4DR and 2DR models with trim lines E, XE, GXE and I've even heard of DLX('95-'96 I believe) and NX. *


Actually, the 2DR only came in 94 when the Classic (B12) was dropped. Both the 91-93 Classic and the 94-96 2DR B13 were built in Mexico while the 4DR models were built in USA. The 94-96 2DR were among the best valued cars on the canadian market, selling for as low as 11 000$ (that's how much my mom paid in 96), or around 7000$US, and at that price the reliability was very good. My mom still has her 96 DLX and the only part that's been replaced are the drum pads. My 95 XE which I kept 2 years only got a replaced alternator (a common problem on the mexican B13) which didn't cost much.


----------



## 72[D]~Nismo (Sep 7, 2004)

*;aslkdgjas;ldkgjasdg*

ooohhh god stop confusin me ppl... witch is the best version of 91-94 sentras to get????????? cuz im lookin to buy in CALi


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

72[D]~Nismo said:


> ooohhh god stop confusin me ppl... witch is the best version of 91-94 sentras to get????????? cuz im lookin to buy in CALi



I read the thread and Im going to leave the classic question alone. Its all pretty good info. And its not that confusing. If you go to auto zone all you have to know (if the car has no engine swaps) is what year, its nissan, its a sentra, and the engine it has. ga, sr... as for wahts a classic... usually here the b13 se-r 91-94 sr20 motor. Thats from experience on the forums. In mexico its called the tsuru. (same car and style except headlites, tail lites and engine.) Now to your question. If you like a little power IMO look for a 91 se-r . If you want luxery GXE. And if you want both Get a GXE and swap the engine with a sr20. but thats my opinion. Its up to you and what you want :cheers:


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 22, 2006)

I own one of the true "sentra classics". B12 chassis made in 1993. Produced in Mexico, sold to Canada. I love it, it's in like mint shape too, especially for 200k km on it. and yeah it's the 3N, it was actually hard to find parts for at first until i realised it was a unique car and once I knew what to ask for the parts are everywhere. It has the E16I engine btw lol. I plan on swapping it out soon after I fix the bizarre problem my car is having...lol.


----------



## Moliver (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok, I tried to read the entire thing... but I couldn't quite finish.

I just want to dispel the myth that classic is just a made up term used by nissan buffs... I own a 1993 Nissan Sentra CLASSIC. 
It has a classic badge on the back in addition to the Nissan and Sentra badges, and under the hood says B13.

I've also heard they come with a 70hp version of the 1.6L, and it sure feels like. Also, the body is not the 1993 style, it looks like like an 1989. Boxy and squarish.

And yeah, it was built in mexico.
I live in Canada, maybe this is the only place you can get em.


----------



## pcsman69 (Jun 20, 2015)

I own a 1993 Nissan Sentra Classic 3N1 and I LOVE IT!!!
Great car for $1000.00
Purchased it with 111,000 original KM's on it
The fuel gauge doesn't work but that's no big deal


----------

